# دورة إعداد المحكمين في مجال التشييد ... قصص قضايا تحكيمية



## m_halawa (25 أغسطس 2008)

قضايا تحكيمية....

*قضية تنفيذ مشروع للحكومة السعودية وتنازع اختصاص قضائي *المدعى : شركة ماستوك الدولية ( شركة ايرلندية)
المدعى عليه : وزارة ............... السعودية 
موضوع القضية : مطالبات عن مستحقات وتعويضات 
أسندت وزارة .................... بالمملكة العربية السعودية إلى شركة ماستوك الدولية المحدودة، عملية تطوير مشروع حرض الزراعي والحيواني من أجل توطين البادية.
كان هناك أطراف أخرى فى بداية الأمر من الشركات السعودية تود أن تسهم مع ماستوك في هذا المشروع وأعدوا مشروع عقد لشركة ذات مسئولية محدودة، واستمرت المفاوضات بين هؤلاء جميعا والوزارة على أساس استغلال المشروع استغلالا تجاريا على نحو ما تضمنته صيغة العقد الذي أعد لهذا الغرض وتم توقيعه من الجميع بالأحرف الأولى .
• ولكن الأطراف السعوديون انسحبوا وتركوا ماستوك وحدها التي كلفتها الوزارة بالاستمرار في تطبيق العقد.
• كان مقتضى الاتفاق المثبت في العقد أن تتحمل الوزارة 70 % من رأس المال اللازم للمشروع، بينما تتحمل ماستوك 30 % منه .
• وبدأت ماستوك أعمالها بحسن نية وصرفت حوالي (21.7) مليون ريال (وهو ما يمثل نسبة 34 % من رأس المال المتفق عليه ? أي أكثر من التزامها)، بينما أسهمت الوزارة بمبلغ (42) مليون ريال أي أقل من حصتها البالغة 70 % من رأس المال المتفق عليه.
• فاجأت الوزارة ماستوك بعد تسعة أشهر فقط من بدء المشروع، بوقفها عن العمل وإلغاء المشروع، بزعم الإخلال الفني والإداري والمالي من جانب ماستوك، وبدون تقديم أي دليل على صحة هذا الزعم. وكان هذا مخالف للعقد الذي نص على أن مدته (15) خمسة عشر عاما.
• ومنعت الوزارة ماستوك من القيام بأي مشاريع زراعية أخرى بالمملكة لمدة (3) ثلاث سنوات. ولكن معاناة ماستوك لم تنته بانتهاء تلك السنوات الثلاث وإنما استمرت حتى تقديم هذه الدعوى.
• اضطرت ماستوك إلى بيع الكثير من ممتلكاتها بالخارج لتتمكن من الوفاء بالتزاماتها بالمملكة، واقترضت لهذا الغرض مبلغ (10) ملايين دولار أمريكى كما صرح أصحابها في دعواهم .
• حاولت ماستوك استرداد ما صرفته على المشروع من الوزارة دون جدوى مع تعويضها عما أصابها من أضرار نتيجة المصروفات الكبيرة والخسائر الجسيمة التي تكبدتها بسبب الإعداد لهذا المشروع ، ومن ذلك الخسارة الناجمة عن شراء أبقار وتخزينها لحين شحنها للملكة حسب المتفق عليه . ولكن الوزارة اتخذت موقفا متشددا تجاه ماستوك ولم ترد لها أي مبالغ ولم تعوضها عن أي خسائر منيت بها .
• وتقدمنا - بالوكالة عن ماستوك - بدعوى إلى ديوان المظالم، مشيرين إلى أن هناك عقدا وقع بالأحرف الأولى بين الطرفين ومن كان معهم من قبل ثم انسحبوا، لاستغلال المشروع على أسس تجارية.
• كانت قيمة إجمالي مطالبات ماستوك ضد الوزارة في هذه الدعوى بمبلغ (43.5 ) مليون ريال سعودي ، لتغطية ما تكبدته من مصروفات وخسائر لهذا المشروع .
• استمرت الدعوى منظورة لسنوات طويلة أمام ديوان المظالم لسببين:
1- الاضطراب في تحديد الدائرة المختصة قضائياً بديوان المظالم بهذه الدعوى.
2- تحويل الدعوى إلى خبير محاسبي محايد ليراجع حساباتها ومستحقات الشركة وطلباتها . وتحملت ماستوك وحدها مبدئيا أتعاب الخبير وقدرها آنذاك (300.000) ثلاثمائة ألف ريال سعودي.
• أحال رئيس ديوان المظالم الدعوى أول الأمر إلى دائرة إدارية على خلاف ما طلبناه في لائحة الادعاء ? بحجة أن الدولة طرف في النزاع، وارتضينا ذلك وتجاوبنا مع الدائرة الإدارية، ثم فوجئنا بها ? بعدما نظرت موضوع الدعوى وتوغلت فيه ? تحكم بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى لأنها ذات طبيعة (تجارية) وأيدتها في ذلك هيئة التدقيق العليا بالديوان .
• فأحيلت الدعوى من جديد إلى (دائرة تجارية) وبعد أن توغلت في نظر الموضوع أيضا، قضت هي الأخرى بعدم الاختصاص، بحجة أن الدعوى ذات طبيعة إدارية.. والغريب في الأمر أن تؤيد هيئة التدقيق العليا كذلك هذا الحكم.
• وأحيلت الدعوى من جديد إلى دائرة قضائية إدارية بديوان المظالم، فنظرت الدعوى إلى أن قررت تعيين خبير محاسبي محايد.
• تناول الخبير بالدراسة المستفيضة مركز الطرفين، وقدم تقريره إلى الدائرة، الذي أشتمل على الآتي:
- إقرار بعض طلبات المدعين.
- عدم إقرار البعض الآخر.
- عدم القطع برأي في بعض الطلبات وترك الأمر لتقدير الدائرة .
• أصدرت الدائرة حكمها بعد أكثر من (8) سنوات بإلزام الوزارة بدفع مبلغ حوالي (6.5) مليون ريال من إجمالي مطالبتها البالغة حوالي (43.5) مليون ريال، كما قضت الدائرة برفض الدعوى المضادة التي قدمتها الوزارة والتي بلغت طلباتها فيها حوالي (40) مليون ريال، وأصبح الحكم نهائياً واجب النفاذ وتم تنفيذه. 



*قضية (نزاع حول تنفيذ عقد إنشاءات مشروع إسكان عام حكومى)*•	المدعى : شركة هيونداى (شركة كورية) للهندسة والإنشاءات 
• المدعى عليه: وزارة ......... بالمملكة العربية السعودية
• المشروع : الإسكان العام بمدينة الخُبر (السعودية)
تتلخص وقائع هذه القضية في رفض الوزارة المختصة (المالكة للمشروع) الاستلام النهائي بعد تمام الاستلام الابتدائي في موعده وتدارك الملاحظات التي ظهرت خلاله. كما فرضت الوزارة غرامة كبيرة تأخذ على المقاول (الشركة الكورية المنفذة لمشروع).
رفع المقاول الرئيسى (الشركة) الدعوى التى تناولناها نيابة عنه (خلال فترة التعاون مع مكتب الحجيلان للمحاماة) وأسس دعواه على ما يلي:
1/ أن التسليم الابتدائي قد تم في موعده، وتم تدارك جميع الملاحظات المهمة التى ظهرت عند هذا التسليم الابتدائي، استعدادا للتسليم النهائي.
2/ أن التسليم النهائي كذلك قد تم فى موعده بعد تدارك جميع الملاحظات المهمة التي أظهرها التسليم الابتدائي. و قد شكلت الوزارة لجنة من (25) شخصا من المختصين بالوزارة والمهندسين والاستشاريين لغرض الاستلام النهائي، وقد استلمت هذه الجنة المشروع دون عوائق ووافقت على الاستلام النهائي.
واعتقدت الشركة المنفذة أن قرار هذه اللجنة نهائي، ولكنها فوجئت بعد فترة بقول الوزارة: أن الوزير المختص لم يصدق على قرار تلك اللجنة، وذلك بعد فترة من استعمال المساكن التي يشتمل عليها المشروع من قبل المواطنين الكويتين الذين لجأوا إلى المملكة العربية السعودية إبان حرب الخليج ، حيث أسكنتهم الوزارة فيه.
3/ أن غرامات التأخير التي فرضتها الوزارة على الشركة الكورية المنفذة بمبالغ ضخمة لم يكن لها ما يبررها قانونا .
وطلبت الشركة المدعية في نهاية دعواها الحكم لها بالآتي :
1/ الاعتراف بالتسليم النهائي الذي تم بواسطة لجنة الـ (25) شخصا والتي شكلتها الوزارة.
2/ إلغاء غرامات التأخير.
3/ التعويض العادل عن تأخير صرف مستحقات الشركة، وعن الأضرار الناجمة عن رفض الاستلام النهائي في موعده .
حكمت الدائرة الإدارية المختصة بديوان المظالم بالرياض لصالح الشركة وذلك بالاعتراف بصحة الاستلام النهائي الذي قامت به لجنة الـ (25) عضوا وصرف مستحقات الشركة المعلقة، وبإلغاء غرامات التأخير وردها للشركة، وبرفض التعويض المطلوب.
وبذلك استردت الشركة بهذا الحكم مبلغ (463) مليون ريال تم صرفها لها خلال فترة قصيرة بعد صدور الحكم خلال عام 1994.


*المدعى : شركة مقاولات سعودية 
المدعى عليه : شركة هيونداى الكورية
الموضوع : تحكيم *
كانت القضية بشأن نزاع بين مقاولين أحدهما مقاول رئيسي و الآخر مقاول من الباطن، و كان العقد بينهما ينص على حل المنازعات بينهما وفقاً لنظام التحكيم السعودي. 
و كنا نمثل ? من خلال مكتب الحجيلان كما قلنا ? المقاول الرئيسي شركة هونداي للإنشاءات و الهندسة ، و أتت الشركة إلينا بعد أن انتهت المرحلة الأولى من التحكيم و صدر حكم ضدها لصالح مقاول الباطن و اعتمد الحكم حسب النظام السعودي من الجهة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع ، وكان العمل يجري آنذاك على انتهاء الموقف عند هذا الحد و اعتبار الحكم نهائياً بذلك واجب النفاذ ، وشرع مقاول الباطن في التنفيذ ، خاصة و أن الحكم قد وضع عليه خاتم الدائرة المختصة بديوان المظالم الذي يقول : ( حكم نهائي واجب النفاذ و لو بالقوة الجبرية عند الاقتضاء ) . و كان الحكم بتعويض مقاول الباطن بمبلغ حوالي (42) مليون ريال سعودي .
و بالفعل لجأ مقاول الباطن إلى الشرطة لمساعدته على تنفيذ هذا الحكم وذهبت الشرطة إلى مقر الشركة للتنفيذ .
و كان الموقف ? بحسب ما جرى عليه العمل وفقاً للمطالعة الأولية لنظام التحكيم السعودي ? نهائياً كما يبدو و لا أمل في إجراءٍ جديد .
ولكنا لم نغلق باب التفكير و التمحيص نهائياً ، و تناولنا بالمراجعة الدقيقة نصوص نظام التحكيم السعودي ، حيث كانت المفاجأة عندما وجدنا فيها مخرجاً قانونياً سليماً لإعادة النظر في هذا الحكم الذي وصف بأنه نهائي ، وذلك بعد اقتناعنا بأهمية الجوانب الجديدة التي لم تتم العناية بها من قبل المحكمين أو الدائرة التي اعتمدت الحكم .
و كان ذلك المخرج القانوني الهام متمثلاً في نص المادة (21) من نظام التحكيم السعودي اللاحق على نص المادة (19) الذي خوّل الدائرة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع في ديوان المظالم ? والتي اعتمدت وثيقة التحكيم قبل البدء فيه ? سلطة نظر الاعتراض عليه إن وجد و قبوله و الفصل فيه أو تأييد الحكم والأمر بتنفيذه .
فقد نصت المادة ( 21) المشار إليها على أن الحكم الصادر من المحكمين بعد إصدار الأمر بتنفيذه ، تكون له قوة الحكم الصادر من الجهة التي أصدرت الأمر بالتنفيذ .
و كان الأمر بالتنفيذ قد صدر من دائرة تجارية ابتدائية بديوان المظالم وأحكامها تكون دائماً قابلة للاعتراض عليها أمام هيئة التدقيق بالديوان .
و كتبنا بهذا المعنى إلى رئيس ديوان المظالم طالبين اعتبار حكم الدائرة ابتدائياً والسماح لنا بالاعتراض عليه أمام هيئة التدقيق وفقا للمادة (21) المشار إليها، فوافق الرئيس و أخطرنا بذلك ، وأعدنا دراسة القضية في أناة مع التركيز على الجوانب التى لم تحظ بعناية المحكمين أو الدائرة الابتدائية ، و قبل الاعتراض شكلاً ، و في الموضوع عدّل الحكم لصالح موكلتنا شركة هونداي بتخفيض المبلغ المحكوم به إلى حوالي (22) مليون ريال فقط ، و هو حكم نهائي ، باعتبار أن جميع أحكام هيئة التدقيق نهائية ، و تم التنفيذ بهذا المبلغ فقط مع توفير حوالي (20) مليون ريال لصالح موكلتنا.


----------



## mos (25 أغسطس 2008)

*توضيحات لأختبار التحكيم.*

كل الشكر د . محمد حلاوة ...

ما مدى أرتباط الدورات المشار إليها باختبار التحكيم المرفق بمشاركتى ..

ما موعد الأختبارات وهل هناك كتب موصى بها علما بأننى أعمل بالسعودية ..

الملف الثانى المرفق بمشاركتكم الثمينة لم أتمكن من تحميله..


مع خالص التحية..


----------



## engahmedalaa (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بالفعل مشاركة قيمة وجديرة بالقراءة والمتابعة وفقك الله أخي


----------



## medo222 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mos (1 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو أن يشرفنى الدكتور محمد حلاوة بالتعليق..
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## mos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزملاء الكرام ..

الموضوع دسم ويستحق النقاش والأضافة..
مع تحياتى..


----------



## foratfaris (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر د. حلاوة على هذا الموضوع القييم وكذلك الاخوة المشاركون....
واود ان اسأله : (في سبيل المام اكثر... بموضوع التحكيم )
- ما هي المراجع العربية - والاجنبية التي ينصحنا بقرائتها 
- ما هي الاختبارات العربية -او الاجنبية للحصول على شهادة محكم معتمد.. وايها يعتبر موثوقا اكثر
- ما هي النصائح (والاخطاء الشائعة ) التي تكون عادة سببا للتحكيم (من وجهة مهندس(او مدير مشروع ) المالك- او الاستشاري-او المقاول )
- ما هي النصائح التي تقدمها للمقاول (من رؤى خبرتك الكبيرة ) التي يجب ان ينتبه اليها من ناحية (العقود - المراسلات - المخاطر ..)
وشكرا جزيلا ... لك وللجميع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا د. حلاوة 
فعلا ينقصني المعرفة بهذا التخصص.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mos (6 نوفمبر 2008)

إنشاء الله سيتفضل الدكتور محمد حلاوة بالشرح الوافى.


----------



## m_halawa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*التحكيم*

أشكر جميع المهندسين والاخوه الأفاضل والموضوع في دور التجهيز للنشر بالكامل خلال أيام قصيرة


----------



## عقاري متمكن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ الفاضل الدكتور محمد حلاوة

فجهودك في رفع مستوى المعرفية لجموع الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين
لشيء قيم ومشورا عليه

ننتظر موضوعك عن التحكيم والياته والكتب التي تنفعنا في التقدم فيه

وننتظرك دوما على صفحات ملتقانا
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you all guys


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً دكتور حلاوة علي هذا الموضوع الرائع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كان معرفتى قليلة بادارة المشاريع ولكن الان اصبح ولابد من الدخول فى مجال ادارة المشارة وكيفية التحكيمفجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بن دحمان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------

